# Autonomous in Austrailia



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Autonomous Cars and Trucks have their own sub-forum <https://uberpeople.net/forums/Autonomous/> and are a major concern of American Drivers. My question is if Autonomous cars are implemented in America then how long before they reach Austrailia and Uber's other markets around the world?

A significant percentage of American riders are already prepared to accept Autonomous Cars. Do you think that the altitudes of Austrailian riders be any different?


----------



## χ²(1) (Jun 1, 2016)

Maven said:


> how long before [autonomous cars] reach Austrailia?


I predict they'll be introduced to public service (as opposed to a technology demonstrator) in Australia in the year 2040, and commonplace by 2050.

Australia doesn't have the same quality road infrastructure as North America or Europe, therefore, the AI in the autonomous vehicle will have issues when trying to interpret our roads and the environment around it.

Our government is not interested in spending on upgrading our road infrastructure. It's up to private corporations to lease a section of road, upgrade it, and charge tolls to the public users.


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

Autonomous vehicles will work reasonably well when ALL vehicles are autonomous. Until then the risk imposed on them by vehicles that are driven by humans will be too great. Maybe 2040 is a little ambitious?


----------



## χ²(1) (Jun 1, 2016)

Phatboy said:


> Autonomous vehicles will work reasonably well when ALL vehicles are autonomous.


A phased transition to a 100% autonomous fleet will require several compromise trade-offs along the way. One such trade-off will be dedicated autonomous traffic lanes. A primitive version of this can be seen in guided bus lanes






, however autonomous vehicles should be able to cope with much less guidance.


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

I was in the Tesla Showroom a few weeks ago and now the new model has fully autonomous mode ready to be released in the next 12 months.


----------



## Adam Dodds (Nov 11, 2016)

Surely you'll still need a sober person available if a manual override is required? At least in these early days


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

By all means spend money on the wonderful Tesla! Put it into autonomous mode and then wait for some ******** to bump into you!


----------



## Mr Fetch It (Jan 29, 2017)

Lol... Love city people... We don't even have mobile phone coverage or internet in a lot of places... 

My job is safe. But I feel for those Europeans and those in major US cities. Maybe even for those in Australian metro CBD's.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

who cleans up the spew, urine, used needles and used condoms is what i want to know...

i mean you cant seriously tell me at sometime or another, and probably sooner rather than later, its not going to be used as a mobile chunder bucket/ urinal/ shootin gallery/ and brothel..

I mean fark, even with me driving I've had people chunder/piss (their pants) /shoot up heroin/ and root in the backseat of me taxi, and apart from that just the macdonalds wrappers alone is going to turn the average driverless uber taxi into a wastebin by 2am on any weekend night..


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

yogi bear said:


> who cleans up the spew, urine, used needles and used condoms is what i want to know...


http://www.homebest.co/categories/robot-vacuums



yogi bear said:


> ... i mean you cant seriously tell me at sometime or another, and probably sooner rather than later, its not going to be used as a mobile chunder bucket/ urinal/ shootin gallery/ and brothel.. I mean fark, even with me driving I've had people chunder/piss (their pants) /shoot up heroin/ and root in the backseat of me taxi, and apart from that just the macdonalds wrappers alone is going to turn the average driverless uber taxi into a wastebin by 2am on any weekend night..


For each of those activities, an additional fee will be debited from your account. The robo-car will be dispatched to a nearby maintenance location for anything the on-board robo-vacuum cannot handle. If the robo-car cannot move then a repair truck will be dispatched to its location. Same as today when a taxi or bus breaks down.


----------



## Mr Fetch It (Jan 29, 2017)

Maven said:


> http://www.homebest.co/categories/robot-vacuums
> 
> For each of those activities, an additional fee will be debited from your account. The robo-car will be dispatched to a nearby maintenance location for anything the on-board robo-vacuum cannot handle. If the robo-car cannot move then a repair truck will be dispatched to its location. Same as today when a taxi or bus breaks down.


In places like Rio and joburg half of uber fares are cash. These pax can do what they want anonymously. Not to mention cartels and taxi drivers simply dismantling them and selling the parts while the robo tow truck arrives in places like mex city and dehli...


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Mr Fetch It said:


> In places like Rio and joburg half of uber fares are cash.


It's more difficult and perhaps doubtful that the system can work with cash. However, more people are shifting over to the "cashless" economy every day.


Mr Fetch It said:


> These pax can do what they want anonymously. Not to mention cartels and taxi drivers simply dismantling them and selling the parts while the robo tow truck arrives in places like mex city and dehli...


Anyone intentionally attacking a robo-car will likely face stiff legal penalties if caught, much worse if there are riders. There will be external cameras, but of course cameras are not full-proof. Nevertheless, car thieves are often caught today. When/where they are not caught, increased insurance will be part of the cost of doing business.


----------

